# Neuer PC hat keine Power



## No3x (21. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute!
Hab ein Problem mit meiner Hardware:
vor kurzem habe ich mein System ein bisschen aktualisiert.

*Alte*s
CPU: AMD Athlon 5600+ (2x 2,8 Ghz)
*Graka: GeForce 8600 GT "Super" 1 GB RAM*
Mobo: MSI K9N sli
*RAM: 6 GB*

*Neues*
CPU: QuadCore AMD Phenom X4 9500, 2200 MHz (11 x 200)
*Graka: Grafikkarte EVGA e-GeForce GTX 260 (896 MB)*
Mobo: Motherboard Name Gigabyte GA-MA780G-UD3H
*RAM: 6 GB (selbe wie im alten System)*

Nun das Problem: Ich finde das die Leistung fast genauso ist wie im alten System und sich meine Investition nicht gelohnt hat.
Bei 3DMark06 bekomm ich grade mal 8322 Punkte oO hallo? wtf? (beim ersten Test 45fps)
Ich vermute es liegt an dem CPU den ich von einem Kumpel gekauft habe, bei ihm lief Crysis z.B. aber um einiges besser obwohl er eine "schlechtere" Graka als ich hat.
Hoffe jemand kann die Ursache des Problems lokalisieren. Mache auch gerne ein paar Test um mehr Informationen zu bekommen.
Btw: Dachte erst es liegt am Motherboard also hab ich eins was ich vorher gekauft hatte (auch ein MSI) gegen das jetzige eingetauscht. Auch bei der Graka von Gainward auf EVGA getauscht.
Ohh man ich weiß ned weiter :36:
Habe auch schon auf einer anderen Festplatte Vista neu installiert und Treiber installiert und getestet, bringt aber keine Veränderung.


----------



## Ahab (21. Juli 2009)

wie sind denn deine ergebnisse mit dem Athlon? kenn leider keine vergleichsergebnisse mit phenoms in 3dmark06, würde aber tippen dasses am niedrigen takt liegt, dass die 2 kerne den taktverlust nicht aufwiegen können. 3dmark06 is mittlerweile cpu limitiert.


----------



## ATImania (21. Juli 2009)

Also das ist echt nicht normal!! Ich schaffe mit meinem System:

AMD Athlon X2 5000+ (2,61 GHz)
ATi Radeon HD 4850 1GB
4 GB Kingston Hyper X DDR II

im 3D Mark 06 über 9.400 Punkte! Erkennt dein System den Quad Core auch richtig?? Wobei du auch einen relativ schwachen Quad Core hast. Erste Phenom Generation und dann mit einem 2,2 GHz Takt. Soooo schlecht war der X2 5600+ nicht und wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann müsste der 5600+ auch 2,91 GHz gehabt haben oder?? Der 5600+ von meinem Bruder hat nämlich Standart 2,91 GHz!

Aber Trotzdem hast du zu wenig Punkte!!


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2009)

3Dmark müßte da in der tat trotz weniger CPUtakt deutlich mehr bringen, selbst wenn man nen singlecore imt ner 260GTX paaren würde, müßte mehr bei rauskommen.


sind wirklich ALLE treiber und auch vista aktuell?

kann es vlt. sein, dass die karte zu wenig strom bekommt und daher runtertaktet? was für netzteil hast du genau?


----------



## No3x (22. Juli 2009)

Ahab schrieb:


> wie sind denn deine ergebnisse mit dem Athlon?


System ist leider verkauft und ich weiß die Werte nicht mehr, glaub aber es war bei 5k


ATImania schrieb:


> Soooo schlecht war der X2 5600+ nicht und wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann müsste der 5600+ auch 2,91 GHz gehabt haben oder?? Der 5600+ von meinem Bruder hat nämlich Standart 2,91 GHz!


Wenn es ein Dualcore ist der 5,6 Ghz hat...mh wieviel hat dann jeder Kern? Ich schätze mal 2,8 
Dein Bruder hat vielleicht ein bisschen oc


Herbboy schrieb:


> sind wirklich ALLE treiber und auch vista aktuell?
> 
> kann es vlt. sein, dass die karte zu wenig strom bekommt und daher runtertaktet? was für netzteil hast du genau?


Für diese Reihe des Boards gibt es nur LAN & Sound Treiber. Bei einem Kumpel genauso.
Habe das OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W. 
+3,3V      25 A
+5Vsb     2,5 A
+5V     25 A
+12V1     25 A
+12V2     25 A
+12V Gesamt     42 A
-12V     0,3 A

Soll ich n extra NT anschließen nur für Graka? Eig reicht es doch oder?


----------



## Elzoco (22. Juli 2009)

also das ist mein Ex Prozessor

hatte mit der Config mehr Points in 3DMark06:
Cpu @2,3Ghz
Graka(8800gt):Core:713Mhz/Shader ca 1,8Ghz/Mem 1050Mhz


Allerdings hab ich auch DDR2 800(oced 928 5-5-5-18),er nur 666(5-5-5-15)
Oben im Screen ist Vista, unten XP


----------



## guidodungel (22. Juli 2009)

Grafikkartentreiber installiert?


----------



## No3x (22. Juli 2009)

guidodungel schrieb:


> Grafikkartentreiber installiert?


  Ich bitte dich


----------



## guidodungel (22. Juli 2009)

Man fragt halt.
Du glaubst ja nicht was alles hier so abgeht. 
Gestern erst wollt ich einem Helfen der sich eine neues System um 150 Euro zulegen wollte. Zuerst war der mit keinen unserer Vorschläge zufrieden und dann kam er auf die Idee sich einen Pentium4 zuzulegen.
Also sei mir nicht böse wenn ich Grundlegendes zu erfragen versuche


----------



## Sash (22. Juli 2009)

bios update und die neusten mb treiber installieren, dann nochmal im bios alle einstellungen durchecken, notfalls nach den einzelnen punkten googeln.


----------



## Chucky1978 (22. Juli 2009)

das NT reicht...

Wie Guidodungel sagte mit dem Zusatz "Treiber richtig installiert?" Ich weis.. lachhaft..

Eistellungen in 3DMark und CCC korrekt, oder aders als bei deinem Bruder (Auflösung AA AAA AF)?
Virenscanner, defrag, Update oder sostiges im Hintergrund laufen?
Taktet deine GPU Vollgas oder sprigt mitten im Test aufeinmal wieder auf 2D-Einstellung zurück (hatte das Prob auchmal bei meiner 4870)
Läuft der CPU auf vollgas (CnQ) ggf. wird richtig erkannt (Biosupdate Treiber)?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2009)

No3x schrieb:


> Für diese Reihe des Boards gibt es nur LAN & Sound Treiber. Bei einem Kumpel genauso.


 nee nee, wenn du bei gigabyte das board suchst und bei treibern schaust, dann gibt es da u.a auch chipset/VGA für vista32 und auch vista64. das SIND boardtreiber, ca. 95MB. runterladen und mal installieren.

GIGABYTE - Produkte - Mainboard - Spezifikationen - GA-MA780G-UD3H (rev .1.0) 

rechts mitte auf "treiber" und dann deine windowsversion angeben.


----------



## guidodungel (22. Juli 2009)

Köreckt!


----------



## ATImania (22. Juli 2009)

No3x schrieb:


> mh wieviel hat dann jeder Kern? Ich schätze mal 2,8
> *Dein Bruder hat vielleicht ein bisschen oc*



Ne glaub ich nicht. Der ist 16 Jahre und hat kein plan vom OC 
Und trotzdem steht unter "System" in der Systemsteuerung 2,91 GHz und unter Core Temp steht 2912,08 MHz  

Der nächst höhere wäre der 5800+ mit 3,0 und dann der 6000+ mit 3,1 GHz!


----------



## guidodungel (22. Juli 2009)

Und, klappts schon?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2009)

No3x schrieb:


> Nun das Problem: Ich finde das die Leistung fast genauso ist wie im alten System und sich meine Investition nicht gelohnt hat.


Du hast ja auch 'nen alten Phenom gekauft, der nicht zwangsläufig schneller denn deine alte CPU ist, dazu noch vom TLB Bug geplagt ist, was sehr stark auf die Performance drückt.

Kannst die CPU zurück geben??


----------



## derLordselbst (22. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Deine 3DMark06-Werte auch enttäuschend. Die schafft auch meine müde Kiste mit X2 4800+, Elitegrütz-Board und 8800 GTS 312MB und 2 GB RAM

Im Vergleich dazu liegt die Kombination X2 5600+ mit 2 GB RAM und leicht übertakteter GTX 260 bei meinen Neffen bei über 12000 Punkten.

Ich sehe den Flaschenhals auch bei der CPU, da in den meisten Spielen vier Kerne noch keinen Vorteil bringen und Du gleichzeitig den TL-Bug und einen wesentlich niedrigeren Takt eingekauft hast.


----------



## Elzoco (22. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> dazu noch vom TLB Bug geplagt ist, was sehr stark auf die Performance drückt.



nein ist ausgeschaltet.

und ich hatte mit der cpu @2,3 Ghz 1300 3DMark06 points mehr


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2009)

Jo und er nutzt Windows Vista x64 SP1, right?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

Könntest du mal die drei einzelnen Werte des 3D Mark posten?


----------



## No3x (22. Juli 2009)

Bei 3dMark hab ich alles auf Standart gelassen und einfach losgelegt. Virenscanner kann es auch nicht sein da es ja dauerhaft ist und auch auf dem neuen System ist kein Virenscanner aktiv.

Wegen der Taktung muss ich mal schauen. wie mach ich das am besten?

Vista x64 SP1 (lade mir jetzt mal SP2 ^^)
Hab den Treiber schon vor einer Weile runtergeladen und war verunsichert wegen der Ordnerstruktur:
wenn man es entpackt bekommt man den Ordner Vista, in dem ist ein RAID und VGA Ordner, hat aber doch nichts mit dem Chipsatz zu tuen. (Habe den VGA installiert, glaube aber das ist die onboardGraka)

TLB ist deaktiviert. C&Q auch.

Werte von 3dmark folgen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

No3x schrieb:


> Hab den Treiber schon vor einer Weile runtergeladen und war verunsichert wegen der Ordnerstruktur:
> wenn man es entpackt bekommt man den Ordner Vista, in dem ist ein RAID und VGA Ordner, hat aber doch nichts mit dem Chipsatz zu tuen. (Habe den VGA installiert, glaube aber das ist die onboardGraka)


 
Wieso hast du ihn entpackt?
Den Treiber installieren und fertig, da brauchst du dich nicht um Ordnerstruckturen kümmern.


----------



## No3x (22. Juli 2009)

motherboard_driver_chipset_amd_7series-v2.0_vista.exe, wenn man es doppelklickt kommt ein Fenster: extract to $Pfad und dann hat man den Ordner Vista.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

No3x schrieb:


> motherboard_driver_chipset_amd_7series-v2.0_vista.exe, wenn man es doppelklickt kommt ein Fenster: extract to $Pfad und dann hat man den Ordner Vista.


 
Achso, den Chipsatztreiber, ich dachte, du meinst den Grafikkartentreiber.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2009)

No3x schrieb:


> Vista x64 SP1 (lade mir jetzt mal SP2 ^^)


Du weißt, das der TLB Fix von Vista mit dem SP1 aktiviert wird??
Der Punkt ist doch, das deine CPU nicht toll ist, hier kannst tun und machen, was du willst, an diesem Zustand wirst nicht viel ändern können...


No3x schrieb:


> TLB ist deaktiviert.


Ja, eben, das ist das Problem.
Der TLB ist deaktiviert, entsprechend ist der Patch aktiv...


----------



## No3x (22. Juli 2009)

Seit wann Greift ein Betriebssystem auf das Bios zu? 

Bis jetzt hat noch niemand konkret gesagt, dass es am CPU liegt. Liegt aber nahe, bevor ich mir einen neuen CPU kaufen wollte, hätte ich gern noch von euch was gehört ob es an was anderem liegt.

Den CPU habe ich von Elzoco gekauft. 
Was meint ihr wieviel ich noch dafür verlangen kann?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich vermute die Grafikkarte kann nicht richtig ausgelastet werden, weil der CPU nicht hinterher kommt. Möglich?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2009)

Was hat das mit dem BIOS zu tun?!
Wenn ich sag, das dem so ist, dann kannst mir das auch glauben...


Ansonsten, schau mal hier:
AMD Phenom ohne TLB-Fix - so geht´s - Prozessoren - Planet 3DNow!
Windows Vista SP1: Erratum 298 Workaround dauerhaft aktiv?


> *Die nun gesichteten Berichte zeigen, dass der Workaround mit dem Service Pack 1 von Windows Vista 64 Bit aktiviert wird. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob der Fix im BIOS aktiviert ist oder nicht.*



Du sehen, das sein so.


----------



## No3x (22. Juli 2009)

Also pack ich mal nen Phenom II 940 rein und schau was dann so geht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

No3x schrieb:


> Also pack ich mal nen Phenom II 940 rein und schau was dann so geht.


 
Ist doch mal eine gute Idee.


----------



## No3x (22. Juli 2009)

9.203  3DMarks mit  Phenom I 9500 @ 2,3 Ghz und 8800GT (Vista)
10.190 3DMarks mit  Phenom I 9500 @ 2,3 Ghz und 8800GT (XP)
8.322  3DMarks mit Phenom I 9500 und GTX260 (Vista)
8.112  3DMarks mit Phenom I 9500 und 8800GT (Vista)
14.523 3DMarks mit Phenom II 940 GTX260 (Vista)


Was meint ihr wieviel ich für den 9500 noch verlangen kann?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

Ich meine eigentlich, wo die Schwäche ist, also einzelne Ergebnisse *eines* Benchmarks.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2009)

No3x schrieb:


> Was meint ihr wieviel ich für den 9500 noch verlangen kann?


50-60€ würd ich sagen, eher weniger als mehr.
Eben wegen des fehlerhaften B2 Steppings...


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich meine eigentlich, wo die Schwäche ist, also einzelne Ergebnisse *eines* Benchmarks.


Die ist die CPU, die deaktivierung des TLBs haut mächtig auf die Performance.

Wenn er das Prozedere im P3D Artikel durchführen würde, hätte er auf einen schlag deutlich mehr Leistung.

Allerdings ist die CPU trotzdem nicht zwangsläufig besser denn die alte...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die ist die CPU, die deaktivierung des TLBs haut mächtig auf die Performance.
> 
> Wenn er das Prozedere im P3D Artikel durchführen würde, hätte er auf einen schlag deutlich mehr Leistung.
> 
> Allerdings ist die CPU trotzdem nicht zwangsläufig besser denn die alte...


 
Deswegen hätten mich die einzelnen Ergebnisse interessiert und auch, wie es unter XP aussieht.


----------



## No3x (22. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 50-60€ würd ich sagen, eher weniger als mehr.
> Eben wegen des fehlerhaften B2 Steppings...
> 
> Die ist die CPU, die deaktivierung des TLBs haut mächtig auf die Performance.
> ...



kauf mir wahrscheinlich einen 
AMD Phenom II X4 945 für 149,66 oder 
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition für 163,79 passen doch auf meinen AM2+ Sockel mit DDR2 RAM oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

No3x schrieb:


> kauf mir wahrscheinlich einen
> AMD Phenom II X4 945 für 149,66 oder
> AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition für 163,79 passen doch auf meinen AM2+ Sockel mit DDR2 RAM oder?


 
Was für eine Platine hast du nochmal?


----------



## No3x (23. Juli 2009)

GIGABYTE - Support - Mainboard - CPU Support List - GA-MA780G-UD3H (rev .1.0)
CPU steht dabei. RAM geht dann auch oder muss ich auf DDR3 umsteigen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

Nö, ist ein DDR2 Mainboard.


----------



## Nialathak (23. Juli 2009)

also erstmal muss ich dazu sagen, dass die evga die ich auch besitze, doch recht zickig ist, d.h.: flimmern beim zocken ist nicht ungewöhnlich! OC is bei normaler kühlung kein prob hängt aber durchaus von der version die du besitzt (sc oder ssc). je nach setup erreiche ich im graf-bereich rund 6-7000 points. gesamtergebniss is ja eher weniger interessant da ich nen anderen cpu drin habe! schau dir also mal die einzelnen ergebnisse an und vergleich die mal mit vergleichbaren sys!


----------



## ole88 (23. Juli 2009)

also evga mag ich nich, meine alte gtx260 mit 9550 hat mir vielleich 10000 Punkte gebracht trotzdem war die grka sehr zickig.


----------



## No3x (23. Juli 2009)

Genauere Werte der Tests*
8.322  3DMarks mit Phenom I 9500 und GTX260 (Vista)*
SM2.0 Score    2934
HDR/SM3.0 Score    4133
CPU Score    2506 

*8.112  3DMarks mit Phenom I 9500 und 8800GT (Vista)*
SM2.0 Score    2996 
HDR/SM3.0 Score    3857 
CPU Score    2496 

*14.523 3DMarks mit Phenom II 940 GTX260 (Vista)*
SM2.0 Score    6 K
HDR/SM3.0 Score    7 K
CPU Score    4090


----------



## ole88 (23. Juli 2009)

kann es sein das vista soviel schwächt? ich hab 14780 (mit config signatur) oder liegts an NVIDIA? wundert mich nämlich das er mit nem phenomII.minimal weniger hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

No3x schrieb:


> Genauere Werte der Tests
> *8.322 3DMarks mit Phenom I 9500 und GTX260 (Vista)*
> SM2.0 Score 2934
> HDR/SM3.0 Score 4133
> ...


 
Hast du das ganze mal unter XP wiederholt?



ole88 schrieb:


> kann es sein das vista soviel schwächt? ich hab 14780 (mit config signatur) oder liegts an NVIDIA? wundert mich nämlich das er mit nem phenomII.minimal weniger hat


 
Vista kostet schon einige Punkte, deshalb nehmen auch so viele Bencher beim 3D Mark 06 immer noch XP.


----------



## No3x (24. Juli 2009)

Nein hab es nicht unter XP wiederholt. Es ging mir weniger um die Anzahl der Punkte, mehr als Vergleichswert. Und ich finde es eindeutig, dass es am CPU liegt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juli 2009)

Sag ich doch die ganze Zeit 
Eben weil die CPU nicht wirklich schneller denn die alte ist (mehr Kerne aber deutlich weniger Takt, 400MHz in diesem Falle), dazu noch der inaktive TLB, der richtig auf die Performance haut...


----------



## No3x (24. Juli 2009)

Deswegen hab ich mir grade nen AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition 3.2GHz gekauft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

No3x schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich mir grade nen AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition 3.2GHz gekauft.


 
Der sollte schon einen Tick schneller sein.


----------



## KILLTHIS (26. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der sollte schon einen Tick schneller sein.


Ein ganzes, hoffen wir doch - ich erreiche mit meinem Dual 6400+ samt HD4770 schon 11k Punkte... O_o


----------

